# Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar 

*Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016​*Ich kann natürlich nicht zu jeder Landtagswahl solche Wahlprüfsteine verschicken. Denn nicht in jedem Bundesland kenne ich die Verhältnisse so, wie ich das als Schwabe nun mal in Baden-Württemberg kenne.

Gerade Baden-Württemberg ist ja aber eines der Bundesländer, in denen sich anglerfeindliche Politik und unfähige Verbände in den letzten 30 Jahren zu einer "unheiligen Allianz" zusammen fanden - und das Angeln wie auch die Angler immer mehr reglementierten und einschränkten.

Wir berichteten ja auch über den "Politische Fischereitag Hardt 2015“, der Bericht dazu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196 , an dem Kandidaten der geladenen Parteien Stellung nahmen zu von Anglern aufgeworfenen Fragen.

Alle da eingeladenen Parteien erhielten auch die Mail mit unseren Fragen zur Landtagswahl 2016 - über Antworten/Nichtantworten werden wir berichten.

*Zur Beachtung:*
_Es geht auch hier rein um anglerische Gesichtspunkte, NICHT um allgemeine Politik oder das Standing der Parteien zu anderen Fragen oder Problemen!

Selbstverständlich KANN und SOLL man die Wahl nicht abhängig machen von rein anglerischen Gesichtspunkten.

Wer aber als Angler schwankt zwischen mehreren Parteien, dem können dann die Antworten/Nichtantworten der Parteien diesbezüglich evtl. helfen_


Die Mail mit den Fragen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> noch immer ist Baden-Württemberg eines der anglerfeindlichsten Bundesländer in Deutschland in den Augen vieler baden-württembergischer Angler. Die ja auch in anderen Bundesländern unterwegs sind zum Angeln und da teilweise deutlich anglerfreundlichere Regelungen kennen lernen konnten.
> 
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner

*Antwort DIE LINKE*
13.01.2016

Die ersten, die geantwortet haben, war DIE LINKE:

Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,


vielen Dank, dass Sie uns die Möglichkeit geben auf Ihre Frage zu antworten.


Namens unseres Landesverbandes beantworte ich Ihnen ihre Fragen wie folgt:


War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei?

DIE LINKE spricht sich für ein Ende des Nachtangelverbotes aus. Bietet das Nachtangeln im Verein doch die Möglichkeit, gerade junge Leute in das aktive Vereinsleben zu integrieren. Die tierschutzkonforme Entnahme der Fische muss sowohl in der Dämmerung als auch bei Dunkelheit unbedingt gewährleistet sein.

_War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei?_
*DIE LINKE spricht sich für ein Ende des Nachtangelverbotes aus. Bietet das Nachtangeln im Verein doch die Möglichkeit, gerade junge Leute in das aktive Vereinsleben zu integrieren. Die tierschutzkonforme Entnahme der Fische muss sowohl in der Dämmerung als auch bei Dunkelheit unbedingt gewährleistet sein.*

_Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen?_
*Ja.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Antwort FDP*
13.01.2016
Auch die FDP war (relativ) schnell:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,   

haben Sie herzlichen Dank für Ihre fischereipolitischen Fragen zur Landtagswahl 2016. Das Wahlprogramm, das der Landesparteitag der Freien Demokraten am 13. Juni 2015 in Balingen beschlossen hat, geht auf alle von Ihnen genannten Stichworte entschieden ein. Ich verweise dazu auf das Kapitel 2.9 „Schützen durch Nützen“ auf den Seiten 52 und 53. Dort heißt es unter anderem:  

„Wir werden: 

• ein wirksames Kormoran- und Bibermanagement ermöglichen 

sowie einen Ausgleichsfonds für Biberschäden einrichten, 

• das Fischereirecht mit Blick auf das überholte Nachtangelverbot 

und das zu hohe Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein 

modernisieren sowie die Zuständigkeiten für das Fischereiwesen 

im Ministerium wieder in die Landwirtschaftsabteilung 

zurückführen.“   

Das vollständige Wahlprogramm finden Sie unter folgendem Link: https://www.fdp-bw.de/docs/FDPBW_LW_Programm_2016_druckversion.pdf*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort die GRÜNEN:* (03.02.2016)
Frage:_ War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei? _

*Antwort: 
Es  handelte  sich  um  eine  persönliche  Aussage  der  Kandidatin.  Frau  Schwarz  konnte  das Anliegen  und  die  Verärgerung  der  Angler  und  Anglerinnen  nachvollziehen,  wenn  diese  an siedlungsnahen  Baggerseen  morgens  die  Abfälle  der  nächtlichen  Gäste  vorfinden  und  aufsammeln 
müssen.  
Wir  betonen:  
Eine  intakte  Natur  ist  auch  Basis  der  Angelfischerei.  Angler,  die  sich  um  die Gewässerreinhaltung,  Müllentsorgung  etc.  und  somit  um  Naturschutzziele  kümmern,  sind Naturschützer. 
Sie kommen damit den im Landesfischereigesetz festgelegten Verpflichtungen zur Hege und Pflege von Gewässern und Ufern mit großem persönlichem und finanziellem Einsatz nach. *

Frage: _Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen? _

Antwort: *Die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots lehnen wir ab. 

Das Verbot ist dadurch begründet, dass Tierarten am Gewässer nachts nicht den damit einhergehenden Störungen ausgesetzt sein sollen. Bei Wegfall  des  nächtlichen  Angelverbots  würden  Beunruhigungen  der  heimischen  Fauna  zunehmen. 
Gewässerrandzonen bieten u.a. zahlreichen Vogelarten Schlaf- und Rastplätze, dies ausdrücklich nicht nur  zur  Brutzeit.  Der  zulässige  Angeltag  ist  zudem  unseres  Erachtens  im  Sommer  mit  bis  zu  16/18 
Stunden  ausreichend  bemessen.  Bei  Nacht  ist  zudem  die  Einhaltung  sachgemäßen  Fischfangs hinsichtlich Drill, Anlandung und Tötung erschwert und somit tierschutzfachlich kritisch zu bewerten. 
Dies gilt insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähige Wirbeltiere sind. 
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort CDU,* 05.02. 2016
Guido Wolf MdL

*Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort AfD*13.02. 2016

Die AfD hat nochmals die Antwort an mich geschickt, hier also:
Antwort AfD
vom 03.02.2016, durch den Landesvorstand per Telefonkonferenz genehmigt am 09.02.2016


Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,

vielen Dank, daß Sie den Parteien die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu Fragen und Problemen der Angelfischerei zu äußern, hier insbesondere zum Thema Nachtangelverbot.

zu Ihren beiden Fragen:
_War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung Ihrer Partei?
_
*Die AfD hat gerade ihren dritten Gründungstag gefeiert, ist also eine noch sehr junge Partei. Sie stellt   an sich selbst den Anspruch, eine Bürgerbewegung zu sein. 
Dementsprechend wurden im Mai 2014 die Leitlinien der gesamten Partei und im September 2015 das Landtagswahlprogramm der AfD B.-W. jeweils in einem basisdemokratischen Prozess erarbeitet, in dem den Mitgliedern zunächst ganz viele Thesen zur On-Line-Abstimmung vorgeschlagen wurden und dann nur die, die für die deutliche Mehrheit wichtig genug waren durch Abstimmung auf einem speziellen Parteitag dann auch in das jeweilige Programm übernommen wurden. 
Thesen zur Fischerei standen damals nicht zur Auswahl, lassen sich aber von den mit großer Mehrheit angenommenen Leitlinien zum Artenschutz und zum Naturschutz und von der Präambel unseres Landtagswahlprogramms B.-W. ableiten. 
Dementsprechend hat Dr. Schmidt mit seinen Aussagen im Rahmen des Politischen Fischereitags in Linkenheim die AfD-Parteilinie vertreten.*

_Wird sich Ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen?_

*Insbesondere das Nachtangelverbot, das es nur noch in B.-W. und im Saarland gibt, und das zu hohe Mindestalter beim Jugendfischereischein sind Beispiele für die vielen überflüssigen und unsinnigen Vorschriften, deren Abschaffung wir in unserem Landtagswahlprogramm unter der Rubrik „Bürokratieabbau endlich angehen – weniger Vorschriften und mehr Freiraum“ fordern. 
Auch in den Leitlinien der Bundes-AfD setzen wir uns für mehr Freiheit und Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Bürger ein, und stellen uns gegen die überbordende und überbürokratisierte Bevormundung der Bürger. Demensprechend werden wir uns in der kommenden Legislaturperiode sowohl für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots, als auch die Herabsetzung des Mindestalters beim Jugendfischereischein einsetzen.

Die AfD Baden-Württemberg setzt sich ebenso für die Rücknahme der Novellierung des Jagdrechts und gegen die Entmündigung der Jäger ein, siehe Landtagswahlprogramm Kapitel 11 "Für ein gutes und langes Leben im ländlichen Raum". 
Daher gehen wir davon aus, dass auch ein entsprechender Passus zur Fischerei in unser Landtagsprogramm aufgenommen werden wird. 

Im Ressort Landwirtschaft allgemein setzen wir uns für die Zurückdrängung der Bürokratie ein (Landtagswahlprogramm Seite 54). 
Die Angelfischerei ist gegenwärtig dem Ressort Forstwirtschaft 
unterstellt. Wir werden uns dafür einsetzen, dass die Angelfischerei in Zukunft rechtlich der Landwirtschaft unterstellt wird. *

Weiterführende Links:
Das Landtagswahlprogramm als PDF zur Sofortansicht: http://afd-bw.de/wahlprogramm/
zum Herunterladen: in der Werkzeugleiste oben "Dokument speichern" drücken

Das Landtagswahlprogramm existiert auch als Hörbuch: http://afd-bw.de/
Link "Hörbuch.mp3": Linke Maustaste -> sofort anhören, und zum Download: 
Rechte Maustaste -> "Ziel speichern unter . . . . "

Autoren dieser Antworten sind:
Dipl.-Phys. Dr. Paul Schmidt, Vertreter der AfD beim "Politischen Fischereitag" am 06.11.2015
Dipl.-Ing.(FH) Andreas Friedrich, kooptiertes Vorstandsmitglied des AfD-Keisverbands Karlsruhe-Land
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort SPD*16.02.

*
Es gibt kein pauschales Nachtangelverbot im Land. 

Ebenso ist eine pauschale Erlaubnis des Angelns zur Nachtzeit ökologisch für uns nicht angezeigt. 

Wir werden als SPD jedoch prüfen, welche Erweiterungen des Angelns nach und vor Sonnenuntergang möglich sind. 
Ein Versuch, die Möglichkeiten des Angelns nach und vor Sonnenaufgang zu erweitern, scheiterte in der jetzigen Legislaturperiode an unserem grünen Koalitionspartner.“*
David Wember
SPD Landesverband Baden-Württemberg[/b]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr Thomas, aber bei Politikern habe ich allgemein Bedenken mit deren Glaubwürdigkeit und das ist nicht auf eine Partei bezogen. Ein Politiker sagt heute ja, morgen vielleicht und übermorgen nein.
Habe ich unzählige mal erlebt, bei Politikern aller Parteien. Das ist schade, ist aber so.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2016)

Es geht hier aber nicht drum, ob Du Politikern glaubst oder nicht (auch wenn ich Dir inhaltlich kaum widersprechen kann da...)..

Sondern um die Fragen und Antworten/Nichtanworten, die man dann kommentieren kann..

Eines sollte den Parteien übrigens auch klar sein:
Sollte das übliche flache und abwiegelnde Politgeschwafel statt klarer und konkreter Antworten kommen, werde ich so frei sein, und nochmal konkretisiert nachfragen..,..


----------



## Pudel (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Na da bin ich doch wiedermal gespannt ob das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben wird. 
Ist in meinen Augen auch schon lange überfällig.
Wie schön es wäre Nachts mit meinem Sohn am Wasser zu sitzen, den Sonnenuntergang genießen und sich einfach wie im Urlaub fühlen. 
Was kann es schönberes geben!?!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

eben....


----------



## kemo (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

schade dass hier nicht über das nachtangelverbot hinaus gesprochen werden sollte.ich halte das in zeiten wie diesen wichtig.auch hinzulernen anderer facetten einer partei sind doch wichtig...
für uns angler müssten die grünen wohl das schlimmste sein...
für die nichtangler wohl auch^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Weil es hier im Forum eben nur - laut von allen Registrierten anerkannten Regeln - um Politik geht, wenns im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln steht.

Denn das heisst nun mal "Angler"board hier...

Für allgemeine Politik gibts geeignetere Foren als das Anglerboard, Gott sei Dank, was uns hier ne Menge Stress erspart..


----------



## racoon (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Pudel schrieb:


> Wie schön es wäre Nachts mit meinem Sohn am Wasser zu sitzen, den Sonnenuntergang genießen und sich einfach wie im Urlaub fühlen.
> Was kann es schönberes geben!?!?


 
 Das darfst Du doch. Nur halt nicht angeln (wobei bei Sonnenuntergang ja geangelt werden darf).

 Aber zum Thema. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass von nahezu allen angeschriebenen auch Antworten kommen werden.
 Und die werden ziemlich einheitlich lauten, vielleicht bekommt man ja den ein oder anderen Wähler gefangen durch die Veröffentlichung der Parteimeinung. Kostenloser und einfacher Wahlkampf der da betrieben wird. Und das sogar ohne großes eigenes Zutun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Gestern war ja bei uns erstmal Feiertag - mal sehen, in wie weit die wirklich (fast) alle nun nachm Feiertag antworten werden.. ;-))

Und mal sehen, in wie weit sich was getan hat:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...eckschrittlichsten-landesfischereigesetz.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Finde ich super das hier sowas betrieben wird! 

 Zur Abschaffung Angler Prüfung habe ich eine andere Meinung.  Natur- und Artenschutz geht nicht ohne Wissen zu vermitteln. Eine Vereinfachung wie z. B.  Nur begleitendes Angeln mit einem Fischereischein Inhabers würde ich aber gut finden. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP999 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



sirkay schrieb:


> Finde ich super das hier sowas betrieben wird!


Danke!
Einer musses ja machen - und die Verbände, die von den organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt werden, die schlafen ja und machen da nix..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Die ersten, die geantwortet haben, war DIE LINKE:

Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,


vielen Dank, dass Sie uns die Möglichkeit geben auf Ihre Frage zu antworten.


Namens unseres Landesverbandes beantworte ich Ihnen ihre Fragen wie folgt:


War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei?

DIE LINKE spricht sich für ein Ende des Nachtangelverbotes aus. Bietet das Nachtangeln im Verein doch die Möglichkeit, gerade junge Leute in das aktive Vereinsleben zu integrieren. Die tierschutzkonforme Entnahme der Fische muss sowohl in der Dämmerung als auch bei Dunkelheit unbedingt gewährleistet sein.

_War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei?_

*DIE LINKE spricht sich für ein Ende des Nachtangelverbotes aus. Bietet das Nachtangeln im Verein doch die Möglichkeit, gerade junge Leute in das aktive Vereinsleben zu integrieren. Die tierschutzkonforme Entnahme der Fische muss sowohl in der Dämmerung als auch bei Dunkelheit unbedingt gewährleistet sein.*

_Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen?_
*
Ja.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Auch die FDP war (relativ) schnell:

Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,   

haben Sie herzlichen Dank für Ihre fischereipolitischen Fragen zur Landtagswahl 2016. Das Wahlprogramm, das der Landesparteitag der Freien Demokraten am 13. Juni 2015 in Balingen beschlossen hat, geht auf alle von Ihnen genannten Stichworte entschieden ein. Ich verweise dazu auf das Kapitel 2.9 „Schützen durch Nützen“ auf den Seiten 52 und 53. Dort heißt es unter anderem:  

„Wir werden: 

• ein wirksames Kormoran- und Bibermanagement ermöglichen 

sowie einen Ausgleichsfonds für Biberschäden einrichten, 

• das Fischereirecht mit Blick auf das überholte Nachtangelverbot 

und das zu hohe Mindestalter für den Jugendfischereischein 

modernisieren sowie die Zuständigkeiten für das Fischereiwesen 

im Ministerium wieder in die Landwirtschaftsabteilung 

zurückführen.“   

Das vollständige Wahlprogramm finden Sie unter folgendem Link: https://www.fdp-bw.de/docs/FDPBW_LW_Programm_2016_druckversion.pdf


----------



## Pudel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Da bleibt als Württemberger nur die Hoffnung  dass das Nachtangelverbot wirklich aufgehoben wird und es nicht nur leere Worte sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Wir werden erstmal sehen müssen, ob was die anderen Parteien noch antworten..
Und dann, ob der LFV-Baden-Württemberg wie bisher wieder den Anglern in den Rücken fällt oder diesmal tatsächlich dann auch stringent an der Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes arbeitet.


----------



## TJ. (19. Januar 2016)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten?
Oder sind wir Angler eh nur ein paar unwichtige Wichtel die es nicht einmal wert sind das man antwortet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

WENN Antworten kommen, stell ich die UMGEHEND ein...

Daran kannst Du dann diese Frage für die nichtantwortenden Parteien


> Oder sind wir Angler eh nur ein paar unwichtige Wichtel die es nicht einmal wert sind das man antwortet


selber beantworten.

Aber ich habe ja auch Zeit bis zum 12.02. gegeben, solange sollten wir dann auch Geduld zeigen.

Danach werd ich dann schon entsprechend kommentieren, wie man das von mir gewohnt ist und erwartet...

;-))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Es kommt immer wieder mal vor, dass sich was ändert und ich damit im Nachhinein gesehen auch ne unrichtige Aussage gemacht habe - so ists auch hiermit:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Einer musses ja machen - und die Verbände, die von den organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt werden, die schlafen ja und machen da nix..



Tatsächlich wurde der Verband doch mal tätig!

Siehe:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1079386308758648

*Absolut lobenswert!!
*
*UND EINE GROßE ENTSCHULDIGUNG VON MIR!!*

Es scheint sich in den bisher mehr als anglerfeindlichen Verbänden in B-W tatsächlich etwas in die richtige Richtung zu bewegen!!


----------



## schuessel (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

"Wir fordern die aufhebung des nachtangelverbotes außerhalb der naturschutzgebiete"
Die letzten drei worte hätte man da ruhig weglassen dürfen. Das wird ja sonst noch komplizierter.
Sonst vom ansatz her natürlich lobenswert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Naja, nach über 3 Jahrzehnten Anglerfeindlichkeit kannste nicht erwarten, dass die jetzt auf einmal alles richtig machen - aber es ist mal ein Anfang...

Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger..


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



schuessel schrieb:


> "Wir fordern die aufhebung des nachtangelverbotes außerhalb der naturschutzgebiete"
> Die letzten drei worte hätte man da ruhig weglassen dürfen. Das wird ja sonst noch komplizierter.
> Sonst vom ansatz her natürlich lobenswert.



Das wird nicht nur komplizierter.
Das ist eine ganz neue Diskussionsebene, die auch auf die anderen Bundesländer Auswirkungen haben kann.

Wäre besser gewesen, wenn die überhaupt nichts sagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Sodele, hier die Antwort der GRÜNEN:

Frage:_ War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei? _

*Antwort: 
Es  handelte  sich  um  eine  persönliche  Aussage  der  Kandidatin.  Frau  Schwarz  konnte  das Anliegen  und  die  Verärgerung  der  Angler  und  Anglerinnen  nachvollziehen,  wenn  diese  an siedlungsnahen  Baggerseen  morgens  die  Abfälle  der  nächtlichen  Gäste  vorfinden  und  aufsammeln 
müssen.  
Wir  betonen:  
Eine  intakte  Natur  ist  auch  Basis  der  Angelfischerei.  Angler,  die  sich  um  die Gewässerreinhaltung,  Müllentsorgung  etc.  und  somit  um  Naturschutzziele  kümmern,  sind Naturschützer. 
Sie kommen damit den im Landesfischereigesetz festgelegten Verpflichtungen zur Hege und Pflege von Gewässern und Ufern mit großem persönlichem und finanziellem Einsatz nach. *

Frage: _Wird sich ihre Partei auch aktiv für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes in der kommenden Legislatur (unabhängig welche Koalition regieren wird) einsetzen? _

Antwort: *Die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots lehnen wir ab. 

Das Verbot ist dadurch begründet, dass Tierarten am Gewässer nachts nicht den damit einhergehenden Störungen ausgesetzt sein sollen. Bei Wegfall  des  nächtlichen  Angelverbots  würden  Beunruhigungen  der  heimischen  Fauna  zunehmen. 
Gewässerrandzonen bieten u.a. zahlreichen Vogelarten Schlaf- und Rastplätze, dies ausdrücklich nicht nur  zur  Brutzeit.  Der  zulässige  Angeltag  ist  zudem  unseres  Erachtens  im  Sommer  mit  bis  zu  16/18 Stunden  ausreichend  bemessen.  
Bei  Nacht  ist  zudem  die  Einhaltung  sachgemäßen  Fischfangs hinsichtlich Drill, Anlandung und Tötung erschwert und somit tierschutzfachlich kritisch zu bewerten. 
Dies gilt insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähige Wirbeltiere sind. 
*

Kommentieren dürft ihr, ich erspare mir das mal und warte, bis die Antworten der letzten Parteien dann auch da sind.


----------



## racoon (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Ich bin erstaunt - eine derart ehrliche grüne Antwort hätte ich nicht erwartet, eher ausweichendes bla bla. Sicherlich nicht das, was der BaWü-Angler hören / lesen möchte, aber wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Natürlich will das keiner in B-W hören, wenns sonst sogar in Bürokrateutonien fast überall möglich ist...


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, hier die Antwort der GRÜNEN:
> 
> Frage:_ War das eine persönliche Aussage der Kandidaten oder ist das auch Meinung ihrer Partei? _
> 
> ...





Also wenn jemand nachts in Ruhe am Wasser fischen will, dann ist das schlimm, weil die heimische Fauna, beispielsweise ruhesuchende, "nächtliche Gäste" beunruhigt würden?

Interessante Sichtweise.


----------



## racoon (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Ich denke, dass man über den Inhalt der Aussage nicht diskutieren muss- der ist einfach Schwachsinn. Die Angler, die bis 24 Uhr auf Aal oder Wels angeln dürfen, stören den Uferbereich natürlich nicht|evil:


----------



## TJ. (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Das hätte mich auch gewundert wenn von den Grünen etwas anderes gekommen wäre.
Immerhin hat soweit ich informiert bin der Fischereibeirat von Baden Württemberg bereits im November beim Ministerium Ländlicher Raum beantragt, das Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten aufzuheben.
Also liegt es quasi nur am Ministerium und an Minister Bonde und die landesfischereiverordnung kann geändert und das Nachtangelverbot abgeschafft werden.

Heißt im umkehrschluss aber auch bei einem Regierungswechsel kann schon im Nächsten Jahr das unsinnige Nachtangelverbot der Vergangenheit angehören.
Zumal mit dieser Verordnung lediglich Angler eingeschränkt (diskriminiert) werden. Motorboot, Kanu, Jetski, Party machen oder sonnst etwas ist ja in der zeit weiterhin erlaubt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Die grünen Fantasten zu fragen ist in der Regel überflüssig.


Wir haben halt alle gefragt, da gehören die dann auch dazu.
Die Antworten bewerten muss eh jeder für sich selber.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Beeindruckend ist die Kürze & Klarheit der Ansage, kein Geschwurbel, dafür ein belehrender Satz an Angler bezügl. Schmerzempfinden & Leidensfähigkeit.
Das spricht eine klare Sprache, dass Die Grünen auf Angler keinen Wert legen und stattdessen voll auf der Seite der (anglerfeindlichen) "Schützer" stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Danke fürs Verständnis ;-))


----------



## ...andreas.b... (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Die grünen Fantasten zu fragen ist in der Regel überflüssig.
> 
> Ich find das "wirksame Kormoran- und Bibermanagement" der FDP cool (den Rest der Antwort natürlich auch), da hat sich jemand tatsächlich Gedanken um die Sache gemacht und mit den Bedürfnissen der Angler beschäftigt.


Was ist denn das  "wirksame Kormoran- und Bibermanagement" der FDP? Schlagworte raushauen kann jeder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

*Antwort CDU,* 05.02. 2016
Guido Wolf MdL

*Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*


----------



## Stralsund (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



> *Antwort CDU,* 05.02. 2016
> Guido Wolf MdL


#6 Wow, das ist ja mal eine eindeutige Antwort.
Hoffen wir, dass es nach der Wahl auch dabei bleibt und es am Ende eine CDU-SPD-Regierung wird und keine schwarz-grüne. #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Das mit schwarz-grün befürchte ich auch...
Das könnte für Angler noch schlimmer werden.
Immerhin hat ja die CDU das Nachtangelverbot eingeführt und dann nicht abgeschafft trotz Antrag des damaligen Koaltionspartners (FDP)..

Wenns ums regieren geht, könnten die Angler also bei schwarz-grün wieder schneller hinten runter fallen, als man gucken kann..


----------



## Stralsund (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

http://www.landtagswahl-bw.de/wahlprognose.html

28,5% Grüne |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
13,5 SPD
33,5 CDU
7% FDP
10% AFD

Es wird ja fraglich, ob es überhaupt für ne große Koaltion am Ende reicht. Das wird ja echt ein Wahlkrimi bei euch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Große Koalition wäre bei uns ja (leider) schwarz-grün..

Normal sollte es aber reichen für schwarz-rot (Kleinparteien, die nich reinkommen, man wird insgesamt wohl nur zusammen um die 43 - 45% brauchen)...

Und (immer aus rein anglerischer Sicht!!, keine allgemeine Politik!!) egal wie:
Die Grünen müssen weg...


----------



## Stralsund (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Normal sollte es aber reichen für schwarz-rot (Kleinparteien, die nich reinkommen, man wird insgesamt wohl nur zusammen um die 43 - 45% brauchen)...


Stand momentan:
CDU+SPD = 47%
Grün+AFD+FDP = 45,5%
nicht im Landtag = 7,5%

Man brauch eben mehr als 43 - 45%. Das ist das Problem! Insofern wäre es sogar "günstig", wenn die FDP nicht einzieht.

Aber sind ja noch paar Wochen. Vllt. gibt es ja noch paar Skandale - dass Kretschmann die Frisur von Brigitte Nielsen plagiiert hat oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Stimmt, hatte die FDP auch unter Kleinparteien subsummiert, war mein Fehler..

Achja, davon ab:
Auch ne Ampel wird diskutiert, dürfte für Angler auch nicht berauschend ausfallen - da wieder Grüne dabei..


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Schwarz-Grün halte ich für den absoluten Overkill in puncto Angeln.

Die Ökos wären auch in diesem Fall 100%-ig an der "Schützermacht" - wenn die sich eins nicht wegnehmen lassen, dann etwas, das mit Umwelt zu tun hat.

Solange die diesen Posten bekleiden (ob nun selbst an der Regierung oder nicht), wird's für uns BW-Angler hier immer finsterer werden - da geht die Nabu-Pa(c)ktiererei grade so weiter und wird noch übler werden.

Da bin ich kompletter Kulturpessimist.

Schon allein dieses Dummgelaber von wegen "bei Dunkelheit ist Tierschutz nicht komplett gewährleistet".

Da glaub ich kaum, dass das Nachtangelverbot bei Schwarz-Grün wirklich fallen würde - "nur" wegen Anglern will doch keiner Koalitionsrandale.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Antwort CDU,* 05.02. 2016
> Guido Wolf MdL
> 
> *Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*


Purer Populismus!
Der Wolf im Fischteich-da kann ich nur dreckig lachen! Dem sind die Angler doch sch...egal!
Lieber den Kretsche im Schlafzimmer als diesen aalglatten Loser im Hausflur!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Nochmal:
Bei uns gehts um  die rein anglerische Sicht auf die Politik.

Die Grünen haben sich mit lachhaften und unsinnigen Argumenten klar als Anglerfeinde geoutet.

Ob populistisch oder nicht:
Alle anderen Parteien votieren (bis jetzt und warum auch immer) für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes.

Was bedeutet:
Jede Koalition mit den Grünen wird für Angler und das Angeln schlecht werden in B-W..


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

@Thomas,
meine Aussage bezog sich aufs Angeln!
Aber ich bin erfahren genug, dass ich nicht alles glaube, was Politiker (im Wahlkampf) absondern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Du glaubst nicht, dass die Grünen weiter am Nachtangelverbot festhalten wollen?
Ich schon.........

Also keine Chance mit den Grünen für Angler und das Angeln...

Der Rest muss sich beweisen (SPD und AfD steht ja noch aus).........


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Aber ich bin erfahren genug, dass ich nicht alles glaube, was Politiker (im Wahlkampf) absondern!


Mehr kann man (journalistisch!) doch nicht machen: klare Aussagen anfordern & später daraif zeigen.

Mehr könnte aber lobbytechnisch passieren.
Mag gar nich sagen, dass da der LV am Zug wäre, denn wir wissen, was dabei rum kommt.
Auch die Vereine könnten die lokalen (potentiellen) Abgeordneten einladen, einnorden,... wenn ich mir aber den Rücklauf bei der Vereins-Anfrage "Nachtangelverbot abschaffen ja/nein" in Erinnerung rufe, war auch das mehr als beschämend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

SPD und AfD haben noch nicht geantwortet.

Da ich 12.02. und nicht Büroschluss am 12.02. geschrieben hatte in der Mail, warte ich noch, ob bis Mitternacht was kommt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Da lesen wohl einige mit - gerade reingekommen aus dem Büro von Nils Schmid, SPD:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> aufgrund der Vielzahl an Wahlprüfsteinen und sonstigen Anfragen an den SPD-Landesverband und Herrn Schmid als Spitzenkandidaten, verzögert sich die Beantwortung Ihrer Fragen leider noch ein paar Tage.
> Ich habe mich heute jedoch vergewissert, dass sie bereits in Arbeit sind.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Nun gehts aber ab, die sind scheinbar wach geworden, noch ne Mail von der SPD:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Sie erhalten unsere Antworten Anfang nächster Woche. Wir bitten die Verspätung zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Habe vorsorglich mal auf die wohl anstehende Nachfrage hingewiesen:


> Ich freue mich auf die Antwort und hoffe, die Antwort auf die zu erwartende Nachfrage schneller zu erhalten.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Rückmeldung von jemand, der Kontakt zur AfD hat:
Die hätten angeblich die Antworten an mich geschickt.

Habe nichts erhalten, daher nochmal meine Mailadresse zukommen lassen - wir werden sehen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Die AfD hat nochmals die Antwort an mich geschickt, hier also:


> Antwort AfD vom 03.02.2016, durch den Landesvorstand per Telefonkonferenz genehmigt am 09.02.2016
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> ...


----------



## Micha383 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die AfD hat nochmals die Antwort an mich geschickt, hier also:



Hört sich für mich recht gut an, nur das mein Politikerdeutsch nicht so sonderlich gut ist.
Aber ich denke mal, falls da was drin stecken würde, was schädlich wäre hättest du schon längst den Finger drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Danke fürs Vertrauen ;-)


----------



## thorsten.jorres. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Also es wäre super wenn es so kommen würde. Mit den Kollegen die ganze Nacht durchangeln. 
Mit den Jugendfischern würde ich so lassen . 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Bis jetzt (SPD steht ja noch aus) gibts ja nur eine Partei, welche das Nachtangelverbot beibehalten will..

Wenn also Deine anderen politischen Punkte zu einem Patt zwischen mehreren Parteien führen sollten, und die Verbotspartei wäre noch in Deiner Wahl mit anderen, dann weisst Du jedenfalls, wen man als Angler dann nicht wählen sollte, wenn man kein Nachtangelverbot will....


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Die Antwort der AFD klingt ja sachlich und fundiert. Aber muss sie auch, die müssen schließlich überall Wähler einsammeln. Und da bietet sich natürlich sowas an. 
[edit by Admin - keine allgemeine Politik]

Aber allgemeine Politik, hat im Forum nix zu suchen - Zitat Thomas 9904 :m

Ich wähle sowieso nur die einzig Richtige: Die DBU - Deutsche Biertrinker Union


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

So, nun kam auch noch die SPD-Antwort, warum man dafür so lange gebraucht hat?

Zusammenfassen und kommentieren werde ich das erst, wenn mein Blutdruck wieder auf menschlichen Niveau ist.



			
				 SPD schrieb:
			
		

> 16.02.
> *Antwort SPD*
> 
> *„Es gibt kein pauschales Nachtangelverbot im Land.
> ...



Ich habe darauf hin nachgefragt, weil ich meinte, falsch gelesen zu haben.
Ich habe nicht, wie verlangt, gestern bis 17 Uhr, eine Antwort bekommen und das hier nun entsprechend veröffentlicht.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Wember,
> ist diese Antwort abgestimmt mit Nils Schmid, der vor der letzten Wahl für die SPD-Fraktion noch ganz anders gesprochen hat?
> 
> Siehe dazu Verleihung Ehrenpreis an die SPD-Fraktion und Video-Interview mit Nils Schmid.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Auf Grund der Erfahrungen mit der SPD (zuerst das: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519;, jetzt das: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4478879#post4478879 ) haben wir eine konkrete Nachfrage an die CDU als möglicher Regierungspartei geschickt.




> Sehr geehrte Frau Schmid,
> sehr geehrter Herr Wolf,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## Perca3.0 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Hallo zusammen.

sehr coole Aktion Thomas. Danke dafür.
So was will man als Angler wissen.

Was mir etwas zu kurz kam in den Antworten war die Position der Parteien zu unserem Freund Kormoran. Vielleicht kannst du da ja nochmal nachhaken.  Vor allem die Position von CDU und den Grünen zum Kormoranmanagement würde mich mal interessieren.

Petri!


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

_"_*scheiterte ... an unserem ... Koalitionspartner.“
*Ach ja, die wohl am Meisten verwendete Totschlag-Ausrede für politisches Versagen.

Gerade deswegen ist der Kampf des Anglerboards für funtionierenden Angler-Lobbyismus so wichtig.

Wir müssen "(ge)wichtiger" werden, damit wir nicht so schnell bei erstbester Gelegenheit zwischen verhandelnden Parteien bei irgendeinem Deal geopfert werden.Und wie schnell auch ein ganz kleiner Koalitionspartner Zugeständnisse bekommt, damit er diese oder jene Sache des großen Partners mitträgt, haben wir schon oft erlebt.Politikern & Parteien ist nicht zu trauen, der eigenen Stärke schon eher.Und da sieht es momentan beschixxen aus.


----------



## forest27 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Also muss ich als Angler die AFD wählen ? !!  Alle anderen sind ja für ein Nachtangelverbot bzw. wissen noch nicht einmal dass es sowas gibt .


----------



## Revilo62 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Nach den Hochrechnungen sieht es ja sehr düster aus in BaWü,ist ja fast erdrutschartig der Sieg der "Grünen", auch wenn es als Personenwahl für Kretschmann gilt, fatale Entscheidung der Wähler

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*

Die Wahlverlierer (CDU, SPD und FDP) könnten aber "korpolieren"!

Bei Schwarz/Grün dürft ihr dann fürs Angeln in andere Länder reisen!


----------



## Laichzeit (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Landtagswahl Baden-Württemberg 2016*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Wahlverlierer (CDU, SPD und FDP) könnten aber "korpolieren"!
> 
> Bei Schwarz/Grün dürft ihr dann fürs Angeln in andere Länder reisen!



Immerhin könnte so die Partei des zünftigen Präsi nicht aus der Opposition stammen.
Leider sieht es dann wohl so aus, dass weder LFV noch Landtag, egal in welcher Zusammensetzung, positive Veränderungen vollbringen werden. 
Dafür ist die Fischerei zu unbedeutend und unabhängig von den Aussagen im Wahlpüfstein werden diese Standpunkte je nach Koalition oder (Rück)gewinnung von Wählerstimmen über den Haufen geworfen.

Dass uns die verteufelte Unfähigkeit des Verbands wenigstens durch Nichtstuen und Verschleppen in Uneinigkeit den Status Quo erhalten kann, ist vielleicht das Beste, was zu erwarten ist.

Schlechter werden kann es immer, auch wenn die Fallhöhe nicht allzu hoch ist.


----------

